# Stolen Bike from Doug Miller Unit



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

Just got a call from my hunting buddy who was out in the Doug Miller Unit, right after the corner where the dike heads back west. He had left his 
Santa Cruz Tallboy on the north side of the dike to hunt our spot and came back out and it was gone. He's been trying to sell it, bike is as follows.
It does not have those fancy wheels on it right now. He's walking out of the miller unit currently to head to Durango for his LE Colorado Elk hunt, so please let me know if anyone sees this. He's working on calling the office to get them to try to stop all people leaving. Hard to believe that happened between early AM and 9:00 AM.










http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=31658721&cat=&lpid=&search=tallboy&ad_cid=11


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

What a joke. Hopefully they find the scum bags and your buddy gives them a little marsh justice.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

What is wrong with people....


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

Thieves in an area where the victim is armed boggles my mind. Luckily he and Rich have chatted in the past and Rich from Farmington swung out to pick him up. Nice folks up there, please keep an eye out.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Did he check under the water near where he left it?


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks like someone took it for a ride adn went down the dike a few hundred yards and ditched it in the reeds


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

That's why I always put an ADT security sticker on my bike. Haven't had an issue yet.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

does ADT protect from *A* *D*umb *T*hief?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> does ADT protect from *A* *D*umb *T*hief?


It'd take a dumb thief stealing from someone with a 12 gauge.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Its sad but I always lock mine up tight to a large tree or post or what I can find. People suck sometimes!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw the truck driving out there this morning. I never saw anyone on a bicycle though. I don't know why people can't leave other peoples shi+ alone out there. I have parked my boat at the end of Turpin a few times and I always wonder if I'm going to have a prop on my motor when I get back.
I just read on KSL classifieds a guy looking for 25 goose decoys that were stolen out of his truck at Benson Marina.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Takes a special breed of prick to pull that kind of crap


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Keep your eyes on KSL, Craigslist, and eBay ads. A few years ago I had a $1,000 bike stolen from our yard, behind a locked fence. 6 months later I found it in a Craigslist ad. I called the local police and showed up with the police at the seller's to retrieve my bike. The police kept the bike for a couple if weeks while they investigated and looked at all of the evidence I gave them to prove it was mine, but I eventually got it back in good shape. Best of luck to your buddy recovering his bike.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

We actually had a similar issue last night. Someone stole three pairs of waders out of my girlfriends truck at Glassman's pond. They'd been flyfishing the Ogden river earlier, and decided to stop at glassman's for a bit on the way home. While they were down at the pond some scumbag took them out of the bed. 

It makes me pretty sad because I've been having a great time teaching her boys how to flyfish and taking them duck hunting, and I don't think she's going to be able to replace them this season.


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

Bike was recovered a few hundred yards down the ****, not where he left it.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Glad its found but is there a chance he just left it in a different spot than where he thought it was? It seems very odd someone would go all the way out there to go on a 200 yard joyride on a mountain bike.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You would think that there are enough decent people you can trust, but who in teh world leaves a several thousand dollar bike just sitting there with no lock? You shouldnt have to, but there are lots of things that reality contradicts of what we shouldnt have to. Just like owning a gun, shouldnt have to ever use it, but you still have one just in case, same reason to lock it up. You can find a fence post or something to attach it to.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

glad to hear it was just a joyride.



freepunk said:


> Glad its found but is there a chance he just left it in a different spot than where he thought it was? It seems very odd someone would go all the way out there to go on a 200 yard joyride on a mountain bike.


not really... just takes a special kind of "person".

years ago, we had some DB cut our anchorline in the middle of the night and send our boat adrift in strawberry bay. Then, later that same summer/fall, a buddy of mine had all his spotting optics stolen out of his truck while he stopped to grab a bite while on his way home from Id.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> You would think that there are enough decent people you can trust, but who in teh world leaves a several thousand dollar bike just sitting there with no lock? You shouldnt have to, but there are lots of things that reality contradicts of what we shouldnt have to. Just like owning a gun, shouldnt have to ever use it, but you still have one just in case, same reason to lock it up. You can find a fence post or something to attach it to.


Simple: Honor code.

... oh wait ... we're talking about azzhats here.... carry on. layball:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I saw the truck driving out there this morning. I never saw anyone on a bicycle though. I don't know why people can't leave other peoples shi+ alone out there. I have parked my boat at the end of Turpin a few times and I always wonder if I'm going to have a prop on my motor when I get back.
> _I just read on KSL classifieds a guy looking for 25 goose decoys that were stolen out of his truck at Benson Marina_.


Wonderful... :-(


----------

